# Ipod Nano 4th Generation 8GB Doing Nothing



## sharp93

Hi guys, when i try to plug my ipod into my conputer or wall. All i get is a black screen with an apple in the middle, i does not recognize it in iTunes noe does it even charge, it does nothing  but if i have it pluged in to my PC every so 2 minuts my ipod would show the main menu for music,videos, ETC. but on my computer it would show a yellow bubble on the bottom right with a triangle next to with with an ! and say USB Device not Recognized in bold, then below that One the the USB devices attached to this computer has malfunctioned, and Windows does not recognize it, For assistance in solving this problem, click this message then it the bubble would go away and the ipod would say Connect to power, so basically i cant do nothing with this ipod, if anyone can help they would be a god send for me lol


----------



## sharp93

(BUMP) Any one care to help me out instead of just looking at this topic and leaving


----------



## sharp93

(BUMP) Again. No one knows the problem  lol


----------



## zuluclayman

Sounds like the battery may be completely shot - not taking any charge at all, even when connected via usb or on a dock? - I had a similar problem - ended up getting a new one - though funny thing is it works, sometimes, in my car connected via an FM transmitter/charger.


----------



## sharp93

is there a way to replaceing the battery on my ipod cause i dont really have the money to buy a new one


----------



## zuluclayman

no the batteries are not replaceable :sigh:

Have you tried doing a restore to factory defaults? sometimes this helps if you are having trouble connecting it - it may be the battery is not shot (sounds to me that it is but ... worth trying this if you can't affor a new iPod)

Another thought too - have you tried using a friend's connecting cable? it may be that the cable is not functioning properly - not allowing data transfer and/or charging. This may be why you get the intermittent connection while plugged into your computer - the connection is weak and drifting in and out.

some good reading from the apple support site here


----------



## sharp93

ya ive tried my friends cable too, how do i restore my ipod to the factory defaults though ill give that a try


----------



## zuluclayman

Try the steps listed here - reset, retry, restart, reinstall, restore.

Only problem is if you can't get the thing to switch on it will be hard to do these steps.


----------

